# ACSI In Spain



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello.
Can anyone tell me if I can buy a 2014 ACSI card in Spain. We are leaving before Christmas but the website doesn't state delivery dates and I would like to pick one up somewhere over there. We will be in the Malaga area till the end of January.
Thanks for your help
Bd..


----------



## thesimmokid (Sep 2, 2011)

Have just ordered my 2014 book/card from Vicarious Books for delivery to my home address in Spain. My package arrived without problems last year and so I do not expect any this year. Maybe your best bet is for it to be delivered c/o a campsite, if that is where you will be staying, or asking at the local post office (Correos) if you can have it delivered there. I know also that in my part of Spain there are a number of postal/courier companies who will rent you a PO Box. Lastly, the postage will, of course, be slightly extra for having it sent to Spain but that is definitely not something to worry about.

No doubt others will come along with something more specific to the Malaga area, but at least this should help point you in the right direction.

PS - I hope you enjoy your stay in southern Spain!


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

You cannot buy the Acsi card/book from any retailer here in Spain.
But you CAN easily buy it direct from Acsi (from memory it's a tad cheaper that way than via Vicarious who simply buy it in from Acis and then flog it on), and have it delivered to an address in Spain.....eg to you at the Campsite you'll be on in December/January.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Someone on the CC Forum pointed me to their Spanish Sales Addresses. ASCI Spain

Others have said it's sometimes possible to pick one up at a campsite. We're getting ours sent to friends in Spain.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

They do sell the Acsi books at the Armanello campsite in Benidorm.


----------



## somertonion (May 29, 2007)

We've had books sent out to campsites in Spain from Vicarious Books on a couple of occasions and they've arrived safely each time.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions, I have ordered one to be delivered to site.... just got to pack the van now.... 
Bd..


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

TheNomad said:


> You cannot buy the Acsi card/book from any retailer here in Spain.
> But you CAN easily buy it direct from Acsi (from memory it's a tad cheaper that way than via Vicarious who simply buy it in from Acis and then flog it on), and have it delivered to an address in Spain.....eg to you at the Campsite you'll be on in December/January.


Yes you can, we bought one last January from the local Caravan dealer just down the road from La Manga. He had English and Dutch versions for sale.

Mike


----------



## Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

Can confirm that - we bought from the same place in Jan 2013 from Caravanas Sangar http://english.caravanassangar.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=72
A good dealer with a good range of accessories. When we bought they said all the German books sold out in the first 5 days!
Brian


----------

